# VPN connection [SOLVED (mostly)]

## daniel1988

Today I decided to change my ISP (ping, download limit & other stuff made me do so). Connection type: 2.4GHz Wireless

New ISP requires dialing the connection, with other words, making a vpn after connecting to it's AP. I can access the new AP without problems and aquire adresses from DHCP server. The problem is making vpn connection (and sharing it from wlan0 throught eth0).

Things in windows look like this: (yes, yes, I had to install windoz after 6 months of being gentoo linux only  :Sad: ) Link

and this: (part of ipconfig /all from cmd)

```
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : centurion.co.yu

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : IEEE 802.11b Wireless Cardbus/PCI Ad

apter

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-F4-9E-0D-F3

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.18

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.192.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1

        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.37.1

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.200.6

        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 14, 2006 10:06:58 PM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 19, 2038 5:14:07 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine III Fast Ethernet Adapter

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-5D-7B-BF-59

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter centa:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.252.74.75

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 195.252.74.75

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.200.6

                                            192.168.200.9
```

How can I solve my problem? Which program and which howto should I read (if possible, give me the right commands I need to type, RTFMing is not the best idea while someone is stuck on windoz)

TIA,

DanielLast edited by daniel1988 on Sat Aug 26, 2006 6:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kruegi

Have a look at: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-gentoo.phtml

Thomas

----------

## think4urs11

alternatively have a look at Gentoo-wiki PPTP-client

----------

## daniel1988

Thanks for pointing me in the right way & sorry for replaying so late...(I had to do some work more important than this vpn tunnel)

Eventually I found some time to dedicate to this thing.

After following both guides (combinig them "in the right way"), still can't connect. Here is the output after issuing debug command:

```
gentoo daniel1988 # pon centurion debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

name manesku            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

remotename centurion            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

pty pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

ipparam centurion               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

using channel 70

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/5

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x768f0c3c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0xae4b4834> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <auth eap>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x768f0c3c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xae4b4834> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xae4b4834> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x768f0c3c]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xae4b4834]

sent [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x768f0c3c]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

LCP terminated by peer (peer refused to authenticate)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Script pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 19796), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.
```

Later I will post config files (need to reboot the machine two times... don't have enought time now). 

I looked over Diagnosis HOWTO and, from the first sight, I couldn't find the right solution  :Sad: . (That helped me a little... at the very beginning, no rcvd packets were received... "issuing /etc/init.d/iptables stop" helped, then I got the log posted above)

Regards,

Daniel

----------

## daniel1988

Here we go

Config files:

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/ppp/options.pptp | grep -v ^$

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate
```

```
# grep -v ^# /etc/ppp/chap-secrets | grep -v ^$

manesku centurion manesk *

```

Username: manesku

VPNNAME: centurion

Password: manesk   (I'm preety sure that I am the only Gentooist in my town, no one could steal my pass)

```
# grep -v ^# /etc/ppp/peers/centurion | grep -v ^$

pty "pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd"

name manesku

remotename centurion

file /etc/ppp/options.centurion

ipparam centurion

```

The situation is the same even if require-pap is added in config

```
# cat /etc/ppp/peers/centurion 

pty "pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd"

name manesku

require-pap

remotename centurion

file /etc/ppp/options.centurion

ipparam centurion

```

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

essid_wlan0="centurion"

config_centurion=( "dhcp" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

pppd_ppp0=(

 "persist"

 "call centurion"

 "holdoff 10"

 "mru 1460"

 "mtu 1460"

 "idle 600"

)

link_ppp0="pty \|pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd\""

```

```
# ifconfig -v

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:5D:7B:BF:59  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12458 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3948 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8143019 (7.7 Mb)  TX bytes:363457 (354.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:800 (800.0 b)  TX bytes:800 (800.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:9E:0D:F3  

          inet addr:172.16.0.18  Bcast:172.16.63.255  Mask:255.255.192.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1550 errors:1 dropped:3 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7339 errors:17 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:123031 (120.1 Kb)  TX bytes:478606 (467.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Memory:e081a000-e081a100

```

I can access DNS server as could be seen below

```
$ ping www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (66.249.85.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

13 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 12009ms

```

It looks like authentication server comes after DNS server. (aquiring google's IP works as well in windows while connection isn't been established)

And now, testing the connection:

```
# pon centurion debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

name manesku            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

remotename centurion            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

pty pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

ipparam centurion               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/centurion)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.centurion)

using channel 20

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/5

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x792e277a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x7ea1bf63> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <auth eap>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x792e277a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7ea1bf63> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7ea1bf63> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x792e277a]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x7ea1bf63]

sent [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x792e277a]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

LCP terminated by peer (peer refused to authenticate)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Script pptp vpn1.centurion.co.yu --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 630), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.
```

One line in last code looks weird to me: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Why 192.168.0.1? That's the IP of the eth0 device, not of the wlan0. Just to mention, after issuing # ifconfig wlan0 down it complains that it could not access vpn1.centurion.co.yu .

Help needed   :Shocked: 

Regards,

Daniel

----------

## daniel1988

Don't ask me why, but it works now   :Cool:  Just to set up routing and I am "on the horse" again.

Problem solved "unsuccessful" try to set up the vpn tunnel using pptpconfig. Next time the tunnel was started from the cmd, it worked   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

I will post configs one more time here, can't see the real difference...

EDIT: ping doesn't work (after DNS server). How to make it use ppp0 as default gateway? 

route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0

isn't doing that...

```
gentoo daniel1988 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:5D:7B:BF:59  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:664 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:150762 (147.2 Kb)  TX bytes:86111 (84.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:121 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:121 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:12377 (12.0 Kb)  TX bytes:12377 (12.0 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:195.252.xxx.xxx  P-t-P:192.168.201.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1000  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:62 (62.0 b)  TX bytes:68 (68.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:9E:0D:F3  

          inet addr:172.16.xxx.xxx  Bcast:172.16.63.255  Mask:255.255.192.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1593 errors:1 dropped:25 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2292 errors:7 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:135495 (132.3 Kb)  TX bytes:201214 (196.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Memory:e081a000-e081a100 
```

----------

